# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Demande d'aide pour un pigeon

## sev93

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Oiseau
						
						
*Âge:* 3 ans 4 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 75 - Paris
*Situation :* Dans la rue
*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées





 

Je nourris ce pigeon lorsque je vais au travaille la semaine à paris, il lui manque une jambe, il tombe lorsqu'il se déplace mais il sait très bien voler. Je le trouve toujours à peu près au même endroit couché dans le sol.
Je suis dans l'incapacité de pouvoir le prendre, il lui faudrait une famille d'accueil ou adoptant.
Il me reconnait quand je vais lui donner à manger donc je pense que l'attraper ne sera pas diffiile, il me fais confiance...
Merci pour votre aide

----------


## Lilwë

Il faut nous en dire plus...L'as-tu récupéré? Dans quel état est-il? De quelle aide as-tu besoin?

----------


## Kyt's

D'après la fiche, il est dans la rue.  :: 

Quelle est sa pathologie ?

----------


## doriant

sev, a l'occasion, ya d'autres post de pigeons que vs avez fait, est-ce qui'l faudra les classer ?

----------


## Ioko

SPOV?

----------


## SissyLR

lapalomatriste pigeon sur facebook pour demander de l'aide, mettez le à l'abris

----------


## sev93

bonjour j ai demandé de l aide sur lapaloma mais rien....

- - - Mise à jour - - -

bonjour oui pour les autres on peut classer ils avaient été pris par un refuge

----------


## Petite Etoile

[QUOTE=sev93;3305215]bonjour j ai demandé de l aide sur lapaloma mais rien....

- - - Mise à jour - - 
bonjour, la LPO à contacter et vous serez dirigé vers un vétérinaire spécialisé.

----------


## krissou

Sev, il faut l'emmener à la SPOV. Il n'y a qu'eux qui prennent en charge les handicapés.
Lapalomatriste est saturée et le refuge est en Espagne.

----------


## sev93

bonjour,
le souci est que je n'ai pas debons retours de bénévoles y ayant travaillé.

----------


## krissou

Si tu ne fais pas confiance à la SPOV, je ne vois pas d'autre solution. Les autres centres euthanasient les handicapés.
Après, tu peux essayer de trouver un particulier  qui recueille les pigeons

----------


## martdu

Si vous pouvez me retrouver au RER de Lognes (ligneA) je peux l'accueillir

----------


## sev93

Bonsoir, merci je viens de voir votre message. Aujourd'hui je ne l'ai pas vu, hier non plus.
Mais en général je le vois, donc j essaie de ne pas m'inquiéter. Je sais qu'il arrive à se débrouiller quand même et qu'en général il n'est pas vraiment seul ( congénères).
Je voudrais savoir : il serait où du coup chez vous ? enclos ou en liberté ? On peut se parler en MP si vous préférez
Merci  :Smile: 
Séverine

----------

